# ISO- Honey Roasted Spiced Peanuts?



## Chef Munky (Nov 12, 2012)

Would anyone here have a TNT recipe for Honey roasted spiced peanuts?

I have 2Lb's still in the shell bagged raw peanuts. My guys have been asking me to try and make just the regular honey roast. Now they want them with some serious spice kick. With a little sweetness to them. I guess they like a little naughtyyyy and a little niiice. Hey I'm just the cook. 

 I've looked everywhere haven't found a recipe yet that they would like. Asking here first (Duh moment, Luuuuucccyyy) would have saved me some time. You guys know everything. 

Spice rack is full. Have Tobasco, taco sauces, honey & corn syrup's. Surps.

Thank you

Munky.


----------

